# Who Likes Video Game/Anime music?



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

You can post your favorite kinds of anime/video game music and/or discuss it if you want to. I like all kinds of video game music and anime/J-Pop or what not music myself. :3


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 18, 2016)

Like 90% of what I listen to is video game soundtracks! (With the exception of Digimon's original soundtrack)

Going by what I have on my MP3 player, some of my favorite soundtracks are Digimon, Halo 1-3, Half-Life (All of them), Undertale, Serious Sam (The Second Encounter and BFE), and VVVVVV.

VVVVVV's soundtrack actually inspired me to start making chiptune of my own! I'm not that good at it yet, but I'm happy to share my best song so far;


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 18, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Like 90% of what I listen to is video game soundtracks! (With the exception of Digimon's original soundtrack)
> 
> Going by what I have on my MP3 player, some of my favorite soundtracks are Digimon, Halo 1-3, Half-Life (All of them), Undertale, Serious Sam (The Second Encounter and BFE), and VVVVVV.
> 
> VVVVVV's soundtrack actually inspired me to start making chiptune of my own! I'm not that good at it yet, but I'm happy to share my best song so far;


Not bad Chiptuning! I like it a lot myself. :3 It'll make a good piece. ^w^ I make Chiptune on ReBirth on Apple devices but haven't done it for a loong time. ^w~ Actually, this song is really good, too.






P. S. CRAP!!! Wrong subject!!!! Forgive me. I've learned me lesson. XJ


----------



## Jarren (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm more of a fan of orchestral compositions and such for video game music. In particular the soundtracks to all the elder scrolls games are some of my favorites, along with anything assembled by Marty O'donnell (Halo series) or Christopher Tin (Composed for Civ 4).

My personal favorite. Sometimes I listen to this when I can't sleep.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 19, 2016)

I love video game music.
















Here's some random ones from my youtube playlist.


----------



## hinckley (Aug 21, 2016)

I dig JRPG soundtracks a lot. I've been listening to the Bravely Default soundtrack absolutely non-stop (doesn't help that it's done by my favorite symphonic metal composer). I just finished Fire Emblem Conquest, so some of that is stuck in my head as well!


----------



## Starbeak (Aug 21, 2016)

SNES Soundtracks were my start, and now Video Game Remixes and Original Scores have led to almost my entire Last.FM library filled with Video Game Music lol

I started with Donkey Kong Country 1 2 and 3 (My favs), then Chrono Trigger, then Super Smash Brothers, then next thing I know I listened to what seems like thousands of VGM Scores and Remixes.

I am a fan of Orchestra Music and Classical but Chiptune has a special place in my heart as well as Marimba, VGM OSTs and Remixes (=


----------



## SullenPlummet (Aug 30, 2016)

I've been fond of video game music since the NES era; I'd leave Crystalis running in certain areas just to listen to the music.

Naming all of my favorites would take too long, but the Ar Tonelico games, Crystalis, Undertale, Touhou, and Crystal Chronicles have some of my favorite tracks.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 31, 2016)

SullenPlummet said:


> I've been fond of video game music since the NES era; I'd leave Crystalis running in certain areas just to listen to the music.
> 
> Naming all of my favorites would take too long, but the Ar Tonelico games, Crystalis, Undertale, Touhou, and Crystal Chronicles have some of my favorite tracks.


J-RPG favorites, huh? I actually like pieces of Video Game music. You know. The albums? It's like the best thing ever. :3


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 31, 2016)

Killing Floor Soundtrack is probably my favorite.
















Skyrim soundtrack is good too.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 31, 2016)

I like the ambient ones., the ones with atmosphere that impose feelings as you play.


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Probably all the songs played in Galaxy Radio or Diamond City Radio in both Fallout 3 and Fallout 4. I really enjoy listening those. And also Metal Slug and Hotline Miami soundtracks :3


----------



## Julen (Aug 31, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Killing Floor Soundtrack is probably my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God killing floor soundtracks are also pretty darn good. I love that they put the name of the song in a corner of the screen as you play XD (only in Killing Floor 2 XD)


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 31, 2016)

Julen said:


> God killing floor soundtracks are also pretty darn good. I love that they put the name of the song in a corner of the screen as you play XD (only in Killing Floor 2 XD)


Yeah, the soundtrack just makes the game even more badass. lol.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 31, 2016)

*BRE@TH//LESS*

*



*
Also: Hypnotik


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 31, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Also: Hypnotik


Sorry, being bit of a Digimon nerd here, but that thing totally reminds me of a Numemon.


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Aug 31, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


> I love video game music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah Crysis. I loved that series...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 31, 2016)

Some of my favorite video game music is from Metal Arms: Glitch In The System, Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction, Diablo 2, Xenoblade Chronicles/X, and a little pc game I fell in love with called Robot Arena 2.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 31, 2016)

Shit. Forgot to post one of my favorite theme songs.






Also: Ragnarok Online. <3


----------



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Sep 1, 2016)

I like falling asleep to video game or midi music. My IRL mate plays DS sometimes before going to sleep and the music is nice.


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

I like Hopes and Dreams when you fight Asriel Dreemurr (Asriel is also my fav character)


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 25, 2016)

KingTiger856 said:


> I like Hopes and Dreams when you fight Asriel Dreemurr (Asriel is also my fav character)


_SAAAAME._


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 25, 2016)

All I ever listen to is game soundtracks and movie soundtracks and random, awesome composed soundtracks.. I just looooooove em. They really get me cranked up in my imagination..


----------



## RuthBeiber (Oct 7, 2016)

while playing, it is good to have such musics.


----------

